# Omega Seamaster



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

how doe your seamaster look here is my 1974 seamaster with a Caliber 1012 23 jewels 60 metergot it yesterday its my 3rd seamaster how does yours look? and if you have more than 1 why do you like it more?


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

these Omega's must last forever


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> these Omega's must last forever


exactly


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

shag said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:
> 
> 
> > these Omega's must last forever
> ...


Yes, I have two from the 1960's and one from the '70's, but apparently they're a "2nd tier" manufacturer :thumbsdown:!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are my two quartz models, the 2 toned from the 80s and the other pre-Bond around 1992..midsized versions.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Current Seamasters in no particular order























































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

...and there's more



















Previous Seamasters





































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

...and a few more of my old ones.



















And this one which I still have










Well you did ask 

I might have missed a few out but you get the general idea.

Maybe I should just buy a 1st tier watch and be done with it.

OK maybe not 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

wow, wow, wow, what a thread guys,

this is one i have a particular weakness for... beauty!


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

cool - very 70s.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> TBC...


They all look great but this one in particular catches my attention, great collection.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine on it's freshly fitted mesh


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's my happy few:










1958 KO 2849










1963 166.009










1979 166.0213

and this one should arrive this week - 1991 2800.50:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

DMP said:


> and this one should arrive this week - 1991 2800.50:


That's really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm joining with this beauty:










Pics made during a servicing/restauration:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Seamasters are so cool, it's the variety I think. Super quality too.

the heavyweights,



















120m










my fave models










and a home made Seamaster belt!










Andy


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

some ( some?? nope...ALL) absolutely stunning examples here. thank you for sharing them.

hope to own one myself one day, but 'til then i take great pleasure in salivating over the pics here.

the Seamaster pic thread had me engrossed for several hours. the mrs thought i was lookin at pron...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

What a nice set of Seamasters above :notworthy:

Here's my contribution:



















Rgds


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

My '61 -


----------

